# provisional diagnosis of autism



## tag60 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not sure what diagnosis to assign to this outpatient office visit, mental health department.

Provider states: "Provisional diagnosis, F84.0, autism" in his assessment. 

In looking up definition of provisional, it states "for the present, possibly to be changed later."

I'm uncertain if this is an uncertain diagnosis and thus I would not code it, or if this is what is diagnosed for now and it's okay to code.

I'm searching for any symptoms to code and the best I can find is a statement about "patient's inability to control tics and feelings of boredom and anxiety" to be further addressed. Other assessment includes a mental status exam.

What diagnosis code should I assign to this visit?

Any help with this is much appreciated!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2016)

Provisional is uncertain and you should not code it.  Look under R45 or R46 for possible codes depending n what the provider states.


----------

